# HT & the bathroom



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi,I'm just curious as to how many of you have to stop a HT tape in the middle to use the bathroom? I have to do it for other relaxing activities too deep breathing exercises and bathing in the tub (that's the worse 'cause I get everything wet!)LouLou


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

no, never. I do the tapes when I go to bed. If you're IBS C then this shows that this works really well for you!nancy


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm IBS-D.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

oh, ugh! I hate that having to get out of the shower to use the toilet in a rush. you drip all over the place!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

I had to do that once so far. Big deal. I just started the CD over and went for it again.Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have not taken a bathroom break. I did (and still do) them at bedtime and usually that is a comfort zone for me.Hang in there.  Sorry to not be of much help; just offering my support.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lou Lou, sorry I need some information here for you. Do you listen at night and how often is this happening to you. Where are you in regards to the schedule. Do not give up hope on this and I am pretty sure we can get it sorted for you.







For some its a natural thing to have to go when relaxed.


----------

